# superzoom or dslr??



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a budget of around 20k for a digital camera.
I am confused as to shud i go for the superzoom camera offerings from Nikon (Nikon Coolpix L120) or Fujifilm Finepix S1800. Or shud I go for the Canon EOS 1000D DSLR 

Plz help me out...


----------



## r4gs (Apr 30, 2011)

Depends entirely on what you want to do with the camera and the money you're willing to invest.

Both cameras are good and have their advantages and disadvantages.

With superzooms you won't need to bother changing lenses, cleaning the sensor, etc. Plus, you will have a lot of optical zoom to play around with.

DSLRs will give you, arguably, better image quality, esp. in low light, the ability to change the lenses and hence, plan for future upgrades.

Problem with superzooms is that the image quality quality does suffer over a lot of the zoom range, but then, an entry level dslr will only give you an, effectively, 3x zoom lens bundled and you will have to spend a lot more to get a decent tele lens.

My advice, if you're not going to invest money into photography, just get yourself a superzoom or a really good compact camera. They will have the same controls as an slr anyway.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

depend on your usage actually.. if you wanna start photography as a hobby den get a low budget DSLR for the starting.. 
other for occasional photographs with family,friends, parties,hangout with friends.. superzoom is best..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

to be frank if u are ready to invest lots of money every sometime then get DSLR else get a good superzoom like panasonic fz35 or canon sx20IS

I have spent 28k on SLR then another 5k for macro closup photography then now another 7-10k on zoom lens Its goes like this


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

will I be able to take the same type of macro shots with a Superzoom as I wud be able to take with the EOS 1000D ??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

yes absolutely...if u suppose buy a 1000D you have to invest more on macro lens or some setup

But if u get a good quality superzoom u wont have to invest anything more its already inbuilt


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

If I buy a DSLR its going to be the 1000D dats the only one in my budget.

can u name a few good superzooms with in the range of 10-15k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony H55 or Canon SX130 IS can come in this price range


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

to be honest the only thing that keeps pulling me towards the EOS 1000D is the term "DSLR" when I think about it, it keeps me reminding- "professional, manual controls, large size (lol)"
inspite of the fact i dont know even the "P" of professional photograhy.
Someone please help me out and plz get the DSLR ghost off my mind.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 30, 2011)

@amitbhawani, the quality of the images you get out of the dslr will obvsly be better, but this is because of the larger sensor size, you will get good enough macro shots with a superzoom for most purposes, including printing. Plus you can shift from great macro shots to great superzoom shots without a lot of tomfoolery. The prosumer cameras are very, very good. A dSLR does not come with an option of more lenses, but rather its a bigger investment than you think it is. You need at least two other lenses, the 50mm and say a zoom lens apart from the standard lens to get the range of photos that you will get on a prosumer. Still, dSLRs are a tier up, it depends on how seriously you want to take up photography actually.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2011)

DSLRs are obviously better than any other kinds in all respects except just one; cost.
The lenses end up being more expensive than the camera itself after just getting 2 or 3 lenses.
If you like photography then get yourself a DSLR. After you get it you will obvioulsy want to learn more about photography and will. 
But if you wont be getting more lenses in the future then you should opt for something else.
I dont own one but used my friends Nikon which set him up some 55k. 

Let us know what you've bought.


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

^^I just completed skul and moving on to college and I really have never take photography too seriously before. I just had an nikon digicam (dont knw which model but was around 6-7k) when i brought it.

The use of this new cam will mostly be on hangouts with friends, holidays and vacations with family, backyard garden macros.

So what would you suggest. and just to note I am getting this with my pocket money so the lighter on the pocket the better it is.

just wanna add- also suggest some which looks close to a DSLR.

How are the Fujifilm Finepix Superzooms (model numbers were like S2500, S1800, S2590)  ??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ IMO you should get Superzoom digicam instead of DSLR.. for best image quality, depth in picture and plenty of manual controls DSLR is gr8.. 
but on the other side is also heavy, lil complex, costly and require proper care too.. 

for your usage i think a good superzoom camera can work best..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

yup get a superzoom at take pics and enjoy

As I said earlier get FZ35/fz38 from panasonic or canon SX20IS or SX30IS select whichever falls in ur budget...

I think panasonic fz35 is best for u


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

any ideas about the ones by Fujifilm???

i think the FZ35 goes beyond my budget- around 28k

Buy Panasonic Lumix FZ35 - 12.1 MP / 2.7 inch LCD / 18 X Zoom / HD Movie / iA Mode at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

even the canon ones are beyond my budget...
something within 15-16k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

get Sony H55.. works best for u i think


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

no the price is wrong...u will get it around 20k in local shops

eBay India: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ35 12.1MP Digital Camera with 18 (item 270730709520 end time 04-May-2011 21:01:48 IST)


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

what about these- (plz bear with me)

FujiFilm FinePix S2500HD Price, FujiFilm FinePix S2500HD Review India, FujiFilm Camera India - Infibeam.com

FujiFilm FinePix S1800 Price, FujiFilm FinePix S1800 Review India, FujiFilm Camera India - Infibeam.com

Canon PowerShot SX130 + Free 4GB Card , Case & Charger Price, Canon PowerShot SX130 + Free 4GB Card , Case & Charger Review India, Canon Camera India - Infibeam.com


espicially this one

Buy Nikon Coolpix L120 (Black) at Best Price in India – Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

im getting the coolpix L120 at 13k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

cant say about Fujifilm quality.. 
bt yes Nikon L120 definitely seems better..


----------



## amitbhawani (Apr 30, 2011)

any ideas about the Sony DSC HX1??
looks good to me

narrowed down to these-
Sony DSC HX1

Nikon Coolpix L120

Fujifilm S2950

Which one to go for?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

its difficult to choose between Nikon L120 and Sony.. 
Nikon has much higher resolution screen, Better wide angle, More MP, small size, large sensor, a slight more zoom and cheaper too.. 

on otherside Sony has Higher resolution movies recording(HD), CMOS sensor which is better than any other sensor i Think..sony has flip-out screen, works best at its widest zoom of 20x also,	also has a viewfinder that can save battery life by keeping the screen turned off.

its better you go and try both on some shop.. I would have chosen Sony..


----------



## amitbhawani (May 1, 2011)

bought the HX1


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 1, 2011)

gr8,, congrats man... 
wht the price?? from where u bought?


----------



## amitbhawani (May 1, 2011)

local sony center. 17.5k....


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

Guys I was planning to buy a Camera next month, thus asking in advance. I will buy a Super Zoom Camera, I have decided it, DSLR is too heavy for me and there are other Cons too....So I've finalized these ones,

1- Nikon Coolpix S9100- Has 18x Optical, Price around 18.5k,
2- Nikon Coolpix L120- Has 21x Optical, Price around 14.3k ! Don't know why this is cheaper than others, Lens maybe !!! Need ideas.
3- Canon Power Shot SX30 IS- Has 35x Optical, DIGIC 4, 720p...Price around 25.5k,
4- Nikon Coolpix P500- Has 36x Optical, 1080p, EXPEED C2, it's a bit lighter than the above.

I had previously used cams like, EOS 350D (yea a DSLR, and that was it), IXUS 900 and S5 IS. So it's all Canon, and I am quite used with their DIGIC Image processing technology and blah blah...I've never used a Nikon. So my query is, Which one should I get from the above mentioned 4 cams? (and if there is anything needs to be included please do tell, but either Canon or Nikon). *Is Nikkor Lens of Nikon any better than Canon's?* I like Superzoom cams, I will use it to interest to Photography, it's more a like a hobby you know, if it's light weighted then it would be very kind. *But I am not gonna compromise on LENS Quality*. I have searched Dpreview but SX30, P500 isn't listed there.

Any good REVIEW website will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

you have choosed each camera from different price bracket.. how much money you want to spend on digicam??

in less than 20k - both are similar in performance.. but yes Nikon S9100 is better coz of few features like HD video, small size and lighter as you want, and better CMOS sensor too.. 

and above 20k - P500 is definitely better than canon.. the only thing is Canon at max zoom will giver you better picture coz its aperture is lil more..


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

amitbhawani said:


> bought the HX1



wow...congrats bro...looks a beast

DSC-HX1 | Cyber-shot® Digital Camera HX1 | Sony USA


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> you have choosed each camera from different price bracket.. how much money you want to spend on digicam??
> 
> in less than 20k - both are similar in performance.. but yes Nikon S9100 is better coz of few features like HD video, small size and lighter as you want, and better CMOS sensor too..
> 
> and above 20k - P500 is definitely better than canon.. the only thing is Canon at max zoom will giver you better picture coz its aperture is lil more..



My budget is 25k. The S9100 is really an attractive unit. Having 18x optical in that small and light weighted camera is great but P500 is greater. Getting confused here !


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

yeah only size and weight can be issue.. 
but otherwise P500 is far better from s9100.. zoom, screen, macro capability all are good in P500


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

Yea, P500 is definitely way ahead. Confused! Can't leave the size and weight of S9100, on the other hand can't compromise on P500's raw quality !


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 11, 2011)

P900 was that a typo??

go and try P500 you might feel comfortable in using this..


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, edited.
Today I've sent 10 mail, all with typo...what's goin on with me? !!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 12, 2011)

take a nap.. den login to TDF..


----------



## Sounava (May 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yea, P500 is definitely way ahead. Confused! Can't leave the size and weight of S9100, on the other hand can't compromise on P500's raw quality !


Note that there is nothing way ahead in terms of "quality". P500 is better than S9100 in terms of higher zoom and some more "features". Do not expect better pictures.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yup get a superzoom at take pics and enjoy
> 
> As I said earlier get FZ35/fz38 from panasonic or canon SX20IS or SX30IS select whichever falls in ur budget...
> 
> I think panasonic fz35 is best for u



i want to buy fz35 but cant find anywhere now...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

yup couldnt find it now

but you can go for usual canon SX230HS with 14x optical zoom
Panasonic TZ20 with 16x optical zoom

both with all manual controls


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

hey sujoy .. how you doing ..

anyway .. i just diverting the topic to lenses and apparently to sujoy  i am little bit confused regarding my third lens between 55-200 and 55-300, cuz sumtimes i do miss a zoom level. 55-200 will cost 7.5K and 300 will cost 14k (both nikkor @ pritam chandni chawk). AFS 50mm 1.8 G is brilliant when it comes to low f-stop and bokeh. not going for macro now. 

back to the topic, PnS cams are really good when it comes to inbuilt zoom and ease of use. but there are limitations which can be diminished with a DSLR. until nd unless going into profession, entry level DSLR is a good choice but yes .. keep your pocket ready.

i do feel proud when my friends asked for my one instead of their nikon P100 which is having 26x optical zoom and i have only 3x zoom with (18-55 mm)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Choudang  I am fine

I am sorry I dont remember which 2 lenses do u have ...do u have 18-55 and AFS 50mm ??

AFS 55-300 VR is the right choice...I have 55-200 and I feel its bit less on zoom...Its not good for birding but fine for potraits and regular party....u can get these lens soo cheap...great..I got 55-200 for 11.5k

I would have suggested you AFS 70-300mm VR which I am planning to get in near future coz of better built, full frame lens, faster autofocus and better sharpness at 300mm but its also costlier


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

gr8 ....

yes .. i have 18-55 mm and 50mm f/1.8 G and planning to have a zoom one. I have seen 55-250mm (canon) and that is quite useful for day2day photography. thanks for your input, will grab 55-300 once i go back to delhi.

 pritam @chandni chawk is best for without bill deal. two months back one of colleague got the 55-300 @ 14k. even i closed my deal @ 27.8K (with bill) for  d3100. 

ps:
are you tallking about AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm, with this 55-70mm would be missing but that does not make any diff.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

55-300 @14k is a superb deal

yes I am talking about AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm ....its a much pro lens with all the qualities I told above...but it cost around 24k


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

just update .. i am going for Raynox DCR-250 instead of dedicated macro lens. with this i can increase the magnification ratio on 18-55 mm as i am not going for fine macro.

@sujoy - do you have any idea abt the cost of Raynox DCR-250.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

No I have no idea about raynox-250 or its availability in india

In ebay raynox 150 costs around Rs.5900


----------

